# Childs Leaf Poncho With Matching Beret



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a new addition to my Change In Seasons Collection using Fashion Elegance by Rico Design. It is worked from top down.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childs-leaf-poncho-with-matching-beret
£3.00


----------



## JeanetteD (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice. I am impressed!!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful as are all your patterns. Now I just need a little girl to knit for!


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet.... She looks like a little Robin Hood!


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

What a doll! Beautiful work!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gosh, this is just gorgeous and the color is beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous, I love it &#128158;


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your Poncho I s Beautiful,really love it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, so gorgeous! Love those colors, too!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

What a beautiful set this is! Price on pattern very reasonable also. And, we got a freebie! What a beautiful little model you have shown your pattern being worn by. Thank you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a pretty new design...


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Charming set!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very lovely!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute :thumbup:


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

gorgeous. Love the colors


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful poncho.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Love the poncho- do offer the pattern in an adult size?

Libkap


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a thought, but, how about an adult size too?


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I am so chuffed you guys like this enough for me to consider doing an adult version. It will be on my things to do list. Thank you so much for your support and encouragment. It really goes a long way with me. Its been a challenging and hectic few months and its feedback like this that really keeps you goingxx


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I am knitting challenged and can only crochet but I am in awe of the talent on this forum. I love looking at the works presented here. I think this designer is breath taking.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

WOW... thats all I can say is WOW..


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

When you get the adult version written I am signing up for knitting lessions! Your designs are past yummy, they are sensational!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

How much in U.S dollars?


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Are these your children as models??? they are beautiful.
Your work -designing and knitting-is out of this world beautiful also.

Regarding the pattern.... do you use DPN's in this pattern?

Thanks for a prompt reply.... Jane


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Nice design.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

such a show piece


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great one again!


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

What a lovely ensemble. Will make this for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi There

You are working in Rounds with this design. You are using circular needles for the poncho and part of the beret and then you can reduce down to dpns if desired.

Hope this helpsxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

sam0767 said:


> How much in U.S dollars?


Hi Sam

It is listed on Etsy and Ravelry for £3.00 which works out about $5.00

Hope this helpsxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Stunning. Makes me wish I had granddaughters. I hope you come up with an adult version also.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

The reason I was asking about using DPN's is because I do not like to use them.... just wondering if both could be knitted and completed with the circular needles... no magic loop or anything... just regular knitting on circular needles..

Thanks for your reply, jane


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous design, beautiful photo's.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning, as is all of your work...your daughter is beautiful, too. How large a size does the poncho go up to?
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Southern Girl.. you changed your avatar... lovely.... of course, pink is my color anyway and this is just gorgeous to look at....


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

JeanetteD said:


> Very nice. I am impressed!!


Ditto!!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I always like your patterns but this one is especially beautiful!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, so beautiful , so beautiful!


----------

